# London Sightseer Anyone?



## cosmicbike (2 Aug 2016)

I was thinking about having a go at my first Audax this year, specifically the 'London Sightseer'. I like the idea of 100km at my own pace, in a place I don't normally ride.
Has anyone on here done this one? And any advice for first Audax?
Thanks


----------



## jefmcg (2 Aug 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> I was thinking about having a go at my first Audax this year, specifically the 'London Sightseer'. I like the idea of 100km at my own pace, in a place I don't normally ride.
> Has anyone on here done this one? And any advice for first Audax?
> Thanks


That one http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-559/ looks like an excellent first audax. Zero climbing (despite the starting point having "hill" in it's name, it is just about at sea/river level) and a very slow minimum pace, 6mph.

I honestly don't think you need much advice for this one. They have provided a pretty good introduction http://www.hounslowanddistrictwheelers.co.uk/information/london-sightseer/ Bring a pen for the info controls. If you have a GPS, I wouldn't even bother laminating the route sheets. You can keep them in a pocket folded; there's plenty of time to fumble for them if you need them.

Oh, just checked the route ... Richmond and Greenwich parks means some climbing, but the rest will be nearly flat.


----------



## Ian H (2 Aug 2016)

I've ridden it once or possibly twice. The routesheet looked a nightmare with all the controls, but was was a very pleasant ride – perfect for a novice accompanying me.


----------



## tatr (1 Sep 2016)

I tried riding it clockwise then anti-clockwise as a DIY200. It was very hard because the cycle paths really slow you down, especially on the eastern section.

Took me to some interesting news places though! I'd certainly ride it again.


----------



## robgul (1 Sep 2016)

I've ridden it 9 times since 2005 - 5 on the Wednesday June version and 4 on the September Sunday .... I rather like it! 

It really is something completely different - if you don't know London the navigation is a bit tough and having to keep checking the route sheet slows you down significantly. Unfortunately I can't get there for 4 Sept otherwise I'd have been riding again.

Just do it!

Rob


----------



## jefmcg (2 Sep 2016)

I've just talked @vickster into riding this with me .... we just have to decide where to stop for our free waitrose coffee


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Sep 2016)

Sadly going to have to miss it. House move took longer than planned and only got through the door on Friday so no chance of a day pass. Next year perhaps


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Sep 2016)

That's a shame, I was looking forward to reading about an audax from a first timer's viewpoint. It sounds like a nice introductory distance too.


----------



## vickster (2 Sep 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> That's a shame, I was looking forward to reading about an audax from a first timer's viewpoint. It sounds like a nice introductory distance too.


It'll be my first audax, although @jefmcg is a veteran


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> It'll be my first audax, although @jefmcg is a veteran



Cool, I hope we get a report then as it'll be really interesting to hear about it. I think randonees sound intriguing anyway but a 100k, around London, and from a newcomers view point, it's all too good to miss.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Sep 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Cool, I hope we get a report then as it'll be really interesting to hear about it. I think randonees sound intriguing anyway but a 100k, around London, and from a newcomers view point, it's all too good to miss.


I'm expecting it to be a good day, but this is so far out @vickster's normal riding, that I was surprised she agreed. I'll be as interested in her report as anyone else.

I've just (8 hours ago) asked the organiser for the GPX, even though we haven't signed up for the ride. What's the usual wait?


----------



## tatr (3 Sep 2016)

They normally send out a gpx the week before the event to people who have signed up / paid.


----------



## DaveReading (3 Sep 2016)

I've only done one Audax (the HHH) so I shouldn't generalise, but I'd got the impression that routesheets and/or maps were typically posted on the relevant event page on the Audax UK website.

That doesn't seem to be the case here, which is a shame - I can't do it tomorrow, but I'd love to see the route. The description of it on the Wheelers website sounds intriguing.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Sep 2016)

"On Sunday 4 September, the finale event will be the burning of a structure depicting medieval London, on the River Thames between Blackfriars and Waterloo bridge"
Should be fun!

Edit; Pooh, they aren't lighting it until 6pm


----------



## jefmcg (3 Sep 2016)

DaveReading said:


> That doesn't seem to be the case here, which is a shame - I can't do it tomorrow, but I'd love to see the route. The description of it on the Wheelers website sounds intriguing.


Organiser won't send me the GPX until I've paid, which I've done now. It's his intellectual property, so I won't share it - but you can usually find audax routes because riders share their rides on strava etc.


----------



## robgul (3 Sep 2016)

.... no reflection on Bill the organiser but I wouldn't rely on the .gpx - the street map relationship with the GPS and satellites makes it very easy to miss turns etc. (If you have a London A-Z map book take it with you! - better still study it with the route sheet before you go)

Rob


----------



## jefmcg (10 Sep 2016)

@vickster and I did this last weekend. A lovely, friendly audax with a crew of loyal followers (people had done it half a dozen times or more) but I'm afraid it is not for me. Apparently plotted by Slartibartfast - lots of emphasis on the crinkly bits along the coast - but it was the cobblestones that did me in.

First my pen bounce out of my bag, never to be seen again.
My right clavicle is in two pieces, but that never gives me trouble. Cobblestones made it ache.
Yesterday my Carradice SQR mount was hanging off at an odd angle. The cobblestones had rattled a bolt out.
The sights were nice and it was a lovely day, but by the last info control we were done with the ride, so bolted back to the start via Clapham Common.

How did everyone else get on?


----------

